# Audi Driver International and Awards Evening, 15th Oct. 2016



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Having won gold for communications in two consecutive years now we want to offer all TT Forum members the opportunity to be part of one of the best meets in the TT calendar:










viewtopic.php?f=3&t=786897

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1128689

This Audi only event has grown over the years into one of the most enjoyable outings I attend regularly and this year it is set to be the biggest one so far. I have been going to ADI since it first started and I only ever had to miss one year. A3DFU is no newcomer to Castle Combe race track either and I can vouch for the 'fun effect' of taking your car on track.

There will be the day event at Castle Combe race track where you check out the handling of your pride and joy










On Saturday, 15th October 2016, Castle Combe race track will once again see the highest number of Audi club/forum stands you've seen as well as traders galore. 
Of course there is the track itself where you can exercise your car to your heart's content at a special discounted *TTF track price of only £25 - which includes the £10 site entry so effectively only £15 extra for the track*. Please put your name down asap if you'd like to take part in a TTF only track session. We will need 10 cars on the track to get a reduced price for the track session, which is usually 6 to 8 laps. Just give Autometrix a call and speak to Sally Appleby on: 01525 750 501. We need to firm up numbers by Thursday this week.

In the evening there is the champagne reception at Swindon Audi followed by a three course gala dinner at the Hilton Hotel Swindon West, Lydiard Fields, Great Western Way, SN5 8UZ, Tel: 01793 881777, culminating in the award ceremony of Audi Driver. This is a day not to be missed if you are serious about your car!

For hotels please check out the Hilton Hotel Swindon West (that's where the Gala Dinner will be)

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/united ... cx6SWIHNHN

Premier Inn Lydiard Fields (next to the Hilton and where we'll meet Friday evening for dinner at the adjoining Beafeater)

http://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/ ... LBC_SWILYD

Holiday Inn Express

http://www.expressswindon.co.uk/

Details of "pre-Combe" dinner and track driving will be added in due course.
And here it is:

*PRE COMBE Dinner will be on Friday, 14th October 2016 at 8:00 pm at:
Lydiard House Conference Centre
Lydiard Park
Lydiard Park, Swindon SN5 3PA
Phone: 01793 770062*










Forum thread: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1382290

http://chartridgevenues.com/lydiard-house/venue/

http://chartridgevenues.com/lydiard-house/dining/

Everyone welcome 

Meal choices for the ADI Gala Dinner at the Hilton Swindon West will be available at a later date. Meals must be booked and paid for in advance.

Please ring Autometrix on 01525 750 500 to book your Gala Dinner with the relevant meal choices and MENTION TTF WHEN BOOKING. Thank you 

*Only a few dagys until the ADI so be sure to add your name to this not-to-be-missed event NOW.* Post your interest to be included on the stand and the meal below or in the TTF special track session

*TTF Stand:*
A3DFU - Dani
MT-V6
Templar
John-H
Martin Bart
Warren and
Son
Redtoy
Dash
Dave ctr
Michael AC
Dave newport2
Trevor
Jason
Maff

*Gala Dinner*
A3DFU - Dani
John-H

*Track Session*
MT-V6
A3DFU
John-H
Martin Bart
Warren
davectr

Thanks for your vote for TTF in this year's awards to help make the magic happen 

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1260593


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Dani

The Hilton Swindon are doing rooms from £51 although i think this does not include breakfast.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent! Thanks for letting us know Jeff. I'll book mine soonest


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm interested in the TTF stand as well as the track session


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> I'm interested in the TTF stand as well as the track session


Brilliant. I've added you to the list.

Looking forward to seeing you on the day


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> Brilliant. I've added you to the list.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you on the day


Thanks, will be my first track day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant. I've added you to the list.
> ...


It's good fun


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

What are the entrance fees for this event?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Ludford said:


> What are the entrance fees for this event?


www.audidriverinternational.co.uk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Dani, can I register an interest for Caz and I as we enjoy attending what is usually one of the last events of the year


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll add you in Dani's absence Jase - is it just the stand or would you both like to come to the awards gala night too?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

John-H said:


> I'll add you in Dani's absence Jase - is it just the stand or would you both like to come to the awards gala night too?


Just the stand please John...we'll probably be having a couple of days away and make a weekend of it :wink:


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Templar said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add you in Dani's absence Jase - is it just the stand or would you both like to come to the awards gala night too?
> ...


Evening Jase, a bit toooo south for you isn't it, or are you coming to see how proper drinks are brewed :lol: we hope to be there for the day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add you in Dani's absence Jase - is it just the stand or would you both like to come to the awards gala night too?
> ...


Now, now; what's a weekend away without a meal amongst friends :roll: 
Cumon, you know you want to join us, really :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Ludford said:
> 
> 
> > What are the entrance fees for this event?
> ...


Thanks for the link Jeff 

Matt, 
attendance at the Forum stand is free but Audi Driver charge an entrance fee to Castle Combe track of £10 pp which will be taken off any track booking if you should wish to participate.
I don't have final prices for track sessions or the Gala dinner yet but I should get them in the next few weeks and will post them accordingly.
Would you like me to add you to the list of this really super event?



Redtoy said:


> Evening Jase, a bit toooo south for you isn't it, or are you coming to see how proper drinks are brewed :lol: we hope to be there for the day


Excellent! Are you going to join us for the ADI awards dinner too? 8)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Is no one else interested in the track session? Or it is too early yet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Is no one else interested in the track session? Or it is too early yet?


Perhaps people are too shy? 

There're still three months to go so lets keep our fingers crossed for more participants


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hopefully 

Maybe we could try and merge the track session with TTOC: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1766. They have 7 down currently.

Might be able to get a better price from the organisers if we have a large group, and the lower price might attract more people?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Hopefully
> 
> Maybe we could try and merge the track session with TTOC: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1766. They have 7 down currently.
> 
> Might be able to get a better price from the organisers if we have a large group, and the lower price might attract more people?


Unfortunately the TTOC won't allow us "simpletons" to partake in their activities and if you add the price for TTOC membership to the price of a normal track session it's not that attractive anymore :?

What TT Forum members have done last year, book on the day so perhaps that's what they want to do again this year?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Can now buy track sessions online: http://www.autometrix.co.uk/adi/adi_buy.html


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes. Thank you for the link 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Is no one else interested in the track session? Or it is too early yet?


*I can now confirm that the entry price to Castle Combe remains at £10 per person.

Track Sessions can now be booked directly through the Autometrix Website, mentioning TTF, and as soon as the magical number of 10 cars for TTF is hit**, those having bought the track session will get the discounted price*.

*The Gala Dinner for the ADI awards evening should also be booked with Autometrix directly, mentioning TTF if people fancy sharing the TTF table.
Meal choices will be available to me around two weeks prior to the event.*

Autometrix website:

http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

On the drop down menu on the left go to:

_Track
Gala Meal_

and book on line.

**** Relax; not everyone taking their car on track with TTF actually posts on here :wink:

See you on the day,

Dani


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The menu will probably be the same as last year. Melon starter, chicken mains and raspberry compote desert. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There was a choice of veggie mains I seem to remember


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who knows...

I remember one year where there was a really delicious cherry tomato&cheese tart as a starter and some sort of risotto for mains with a parmesan 'biscuit'. That was really really yummy [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking to book the track soon, but have a few questions:

1) You have to pay when you book, so how do we get the discounted rate?

2) Before/after being on the track, is it possible to park the car on the TT Forum stand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Looking to book the track soon, but have a few questions:
> 
> 1) You have to pay when you book, so how do we get the discounted rate?
> 
> 2) Before/after being on the track, is it possible to park the car on the TT Forum stand?


It's a 'yes' to your second question. We'll make sure you can move on and off the TTF area easily.

And I'll find out for you how the discount will be applied once enough people have booked the track session


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Thanks


Welcome 

So, here goes:

A discounted price of £35 is on offer for a dedicated TTF track session only. Once Autometrix has at least 10 people booked they will then take payment from them.

If anyone wishes to do track time during the day other than a dedicated TTF session, then the prices are as listed listed on the Autometrix website:
£ 45 for one session
£ 99 for half day
£159 for the full day

So, as before, get booking guys and keep your fingers x-ed; it's up to you guys to make the discount to happen :wink:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry for all the questions, but the website requires you to pay to book the session. Do they refund the difference?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Sorry for all the questions, but the website requires you to pay to book the session. Do they refund the difference?


No probs 

Just give Autometrix a call and speak to Sally Appleby on: 01525 750 501

Sally will sort all the TTF track sessions for us and take it from there, which means *a dedicated TTF track session will be just £35* instead of the £45 single session shown on their website. *Buying an advanced track session also includes FREE site entry (normally £10) so effectively the track session only costs you £25 extra.*  8)

Happy tracking


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think it's time I've added my name to the "trackers" 

Anyone else? Just RING up Autometrix on 01525 750 501 and speak with Sally Appleby, mentioning TTF, to secure you £25 dedicated TTF track session.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK guys, time we get properly organised so here goes:

*PRE COMBE Dinner will be on Friday, 14th October 2016 at 8:00 pm at:
Lydiard House Conference Centre
Lydiard Park
Lydiard Park, Swindon SN5 3PA
Phone: 01793 770062*

http://chartridgevenues.com/lydiard-house/venue/

http://chartridgevenues.com/lydiard-house/dining/

Everyone welcome 

Oh, and in case anyone still needs a room at an extremely good rate, Lydiard Hose Conference Centre still has rooms available for Friday, 14th, to Sunday, 16th October


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm booked for the track 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> I'm booked for the track
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeahhhh. Brilliant Mark
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Please put me down for the stand and the track Dani - may as well stretch what my humble little car can do on an empty road rather than the *cough* 70mph limit I always keep to... :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good on you Martin on both accounts [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I know, we all stick to the speed limits at all time that's why it's so nice to be on the track 

So how about the ADI Awards' Dinner? There'll be something special going on :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> So how about the ADI Awards' Dinner? There'll be something special going on :wink:


That weekend usually clashes with a snowboarding event at Tamworth I attend, and/or a mate's birthday meal (sometimes all three on the same day! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) So difficult to commit to the ADI meal I'm afraid...

...but whatever it is I'm sure will be spectacular! 8)


----------



## CreweAudiParts (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

Happy to say we will be attending the show and awards evening would be great to have a look around your cars and catch a word with a few of you!!

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hope you have a great time folks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Why thank you


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Well at last confirmed my son and i will be attending in the TT and his A1. Daughter's on a hen weekend in Liverpool :roll:

What do most people do regarding track day insurance as i see from the ADI website it's not compulsary but you only need to crash once... !!
There are a couple of recommended numbers on the ADI website or does anyone know of a better company to use?

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Warren,

I've not taken out any in the past. Getting the exclusive session means it tends to be similar cars and similar people who want to look after them so it's quite civilised and just a chance to stretch your legs.

Having said that, if you want insurance I seem to remember at least one of our sponsors offers it but I can't remember which. I'll see if I can get one to comment.

Looking forward to seeing you both


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Well at last confirmed my son and i will be attending in the TT and his A1.
> 
> Warren.


Marvellous Warren. I'll add you and your son to the list 

John has already replied to your question re track insurance. As for myself, I've never had any special track insurance, and I had A3DFU on many a tracks and very often as well. My philosophy has always been along the lines of "we all love our cars so we all want to look after our cars". Perhaps a bit blue eyed but I've been lucky so far .....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Track day insurance advice here:

viewtopic.php?f=61&t=1377153&p=7398785#p7398785


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope to make it down this year, show of the cadbury purple car, but won't know until the day so won't be signing up to anything.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> I hope to make it down this year, show of the cadbury purple car, but won't know until the day so won't be signing up to anything.


No problem with that 
It might be an idea though if you let me know your address (via PM) so I can send you a stand pass just in case :wink:

All,
If you want the ADI Gala dinner, please ring Sally Appleby of Autometrix this coming week with your meal choices. The choices are below:

*Starter*
Crisp tartlet of red onion, goats cheese

*Main*
Slow braised lamb shank
Vegetarian option - Quorn Stir Fry with Egg Noodles

*Dessert*
Apple steamed pudding ......

Oh, and there is still time to book yourself onto the dedicated track session


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Dani, can you put me down for the stand please, thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redtoy said:


> Hi Dani, can you put me down for the stand please, thanks


Most certainly  
Please remember to PM me your name and address so I can post the stand pass out to you


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hotel booked, just need to book track now, must do it tomorrow just been so busy [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant Warren 8)

Are you joining us for the pre-Combe dinner?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1382290

It's also still time to book the Gala Dinner enjoying the big spectacle 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1230898&start=45


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Are you joining us for the pre-Combe dinner?


Doubt it as we won't be starting out until approx 7pm, maybe for a pre-bedtime drink though



A3DFU said:


> It's also still time to book the Gala Dinner enjoying the big spectacle


Can't make that as i have to be back for a wedding fayre on the Sunday [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the pre bedtime drink [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Is it too late to put my name down for a stand pass? Only just found out about this 

May ring up about the track session, but will need to check insurance first


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davectr said:


> Is it too late to put my name down for a stand pass? Only just found out about this
> 
> May ring up about the track session, but will need to check insurance first


Hi Dave,

You're alright and very welcome on the TT Forum stand 
Your stand pass will be in the post to you soon. I'm looking forward to meeting you on the day,

Dani


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks very much [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Very intrested now the car is mapped

Who do I pay for track time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

maff said:


> Very intrested now the car is mapped
> 
> Who do I pay for track time


Hi Maff,

Please ring Autometrix on 01525 750 500 to book your track session. Remember, you must mention TT Forum when you book.
As for your stand pass, please PM me your full name and address asap so I can send you it.

It'll be great to meet you on the day


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I received my stand pass the other day  When should we expect to hear back from Autometrix regarding the track session?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> I received my stand pass the other day  When should we expect to hear back from Autometrix regarding the track session?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You just need to book :wink: 
(no booking, no discount)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We are still waiting on the numbers but if we don't get 10 then we are going to make sure the price is kept to the discounted price of £35 as a member benefit anyway. If we get 10 entrants then the price could then go down to £25 each. This all includes site entry which would normally cost you £10 so effectively you'll be getting the track session for £25 or £15 on top depending on numbers.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've just phoned up to book this and they've only got 2 bookings up to now  . The woman said the club session won't go ahead unless they get more names - C'mon guys get booking :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davectr said:


> C'mon guys get booking :lol:


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I just spoke to Sally at Autometrix and with our names down we are at least up to five. If we get the numbers firmed up by Thursday then we can guarantee the exclusive session and have the time slot allocated.

If it gets closer to 10 it makes sense to book 10 slots anyway for the discount (so £25 including entry) which then gives us a couple of slots to sell on the day.

So, ring Sally on 01525 750 500 to get your name down and let's make this happen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

At what time would that time slot be, John? Did Sally say? Might be important information for possible "trackers" who live a little further away and are not staying over?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The time slot has yet to be allocated and we won't know that until Thursday when we confirm the session. All I can say for now is that sign on at the Castle Combe admin centre is from 8 am and the first driver's briefing (all trackers need one) will be at 8:30 am for the first possible track session at 9 am but there will be additional briefings in the day for later sessions and that could be morning or afternoon depending on the slot.

That's one reason why it's best to firm up the session by Thursday so we can tell people when the slot is in advance.

All drivers and passengers must wear a crash helmet - you can bring your own or hire one for £10.


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Still haven't rang yet

But my car once again has decided to start missing under heavy load again 
I'll change the plugs and see what that does

This fecking car is determined to stop me going on track
So can't confirm my position until it's fixed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

maff said:


> Still haven't rang yet
> 
> But my car once again has decided to start missing under heavy load again
> I'll change the plugs and see what that does
> ...


Hi maff,

Short of going on the track would you like me to send you a stand pass? Time gets a bit crucial so if you like to join us on the day, please PM me your name and postal address soonest.

Dani


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Forgot to ask, is there a noise limit for the trackday? I may have a slight problem if there is


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All track vehicles are sound checked after sign on. The noise limit is 100 db(A), measured at 0.5 metre from the exhaust outlet at 4500 rpm. I've never heard of anyone failing though. The test is unloaded so basically a very fast idle.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

There's a first time for everything John :lol: . I'll just have to wait and see, thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And we have *one more ticket to go* but could easily add to that until tomorrow evening 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

maff said:


> Still haven't rang yet
> 
> But my car once again has decided to start missing under heavy load again
> I'll change the plugs and see what that does
> ...


.
.
...... And your stand pass is on the way to you.

See you on Saturday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi All,

On Saturday on arrival, please use the _Competitors' Entrance_ and someone will direct you to our TT Forum stand. Be sure to display your stand pass in the window. In case it should not have arrived with you, please speak with any of the gate staff and they will still direct you to our stand.

*Our TT Forum stand will be the very first one on your right after you've entered the Castle Combe site. Please look out for our TT forum flags and a new YELLOW Event Shelter. *

Also, there's still time to join our

*PRE COMBE Dinner on, Friday, 14th October 2016 at 8:00 pm at:
Lydiard House Conference Centre
Lydiard Park
Lydiard Park, Swindon SN5 3PA
Phone: 01793 770062*

Or for drinks afterwards.

I'm looking forward to seeing all of you,

Dani


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok we have a TT Forum block booking for the track. The slot will be between 2 pm and 3 pm (will firm up later).

*Things to remember:*

(1) Driving licence
(2) Appropriate clothing (covered arms and legs)
(3) Crash helmet (if you are bringing your own) but helmets will be available for hire for £10
(4) Pay us and sign on from 8 am and attend driver's briefing - run from 8:30 am to 10:30 am and another opportunity after 12 noon

*Site entry:*

We are picking up white wrist bands today which allow free Castle Combe site entry as part of the track session package. These will be available to hand out tonight at the PRE COMBE dinner at Lydiard House or Saturday morning on arrival by arrangement - you'll need one to get in for free otherwise you'll end up paying £10.

*Indemnity form and payment:*

We'll take payment tonight or on Saturday at our stand and give you a TT forum track session indemnity form to sign. The form proves you've paid and you'll then need to take the form to the sign on (4) with your driving licence (1). You'll then get a special track wrist band allowing you on the track


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hurray 

See you all tonight or tomorrow

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds good  will send pm to arrange collection

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] car went into the dealer on Tuesday for service and warranty work, they have to order a new steering rack so it's staying there until Tuesday, so no TOY tomorrow ....but I've got a new Mk3 to play in  do you think they would find out if I had a track session :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redtoy said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] car went into the dealer on Tuesday for service and warranty work, they have to order a new steering rack so it's staying there until Tuesday, so no TOY tomorrow ....but I've got a new Mk3 to play in  do you think they would find out if I had a track session :lol: :lol:


Yes they will if they read this.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

When I got an A1 courtesy car I had to sign a form to agree to the car having telematics fitted. Whether it did or not is another issue!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Shame about the steering rack. Bring the Mk3 courtesy car anyway


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're welcome in any car, Destroy 
See you tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> You're welcome in any car, Destroy
> See you tomorrow


Destroy! :lol: Glasses are also available for hire :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You're welcome in any car, Destroy
> ...


Would that be wine glasses or reading glasses. Think I ought go for the second choice


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

John I PM'ed you about collecting my ticket, I'll aim to be there about 7.45 tomorrow, or later depending on when you are. Will send you my number later in case

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Finished work at 7pm so not had chance to change the plugs 
So first thing tomorrow I'll be out there 
If the miss firing has gone I'll by track time there

I can't promise a Fantastic ride as I've never driven this car on track before

But I do have a passenger seat going spare


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds all good maff 

We got track passes for TTF only session at 2pm but you have to attend a driver's briefing before then, which starts as early as 8:30am with numerous repeats during the day.

I believe that one or two of the stand passes haven't arrived so please go to the competitor's entrance and refer to "Dani in the yellow TT". Gate staff will let you in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A really brilliant day today with many lovely people on the stand and the sunshine we had most of the day was an extra bonus. 

There'll be just a couple of hours left for more friendly banter with faces new and old before it's time to get ready for the evening do.


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Thankyou for a great day

And great to meet some of you today .And a great track session too


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It was a really good day, very lucky with the weather too. We have no official photos from our session unfortunately 

Mark (black mk2)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice to meet you all, weather got a bit nippy towards the end. Some nice cars, shame that the TTOC kept to themselves.

I took a few photos, and some of them even came out! Once I've cut through the rubbish ones I'll upload them.

Big thanks to those who organised the stand!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Some photos from ADI 2016. Mostly of TT forum, but a few other snaps I took along the way that people might find mildly interesting.






























^^ the RS3 guys were organised, arranged their cars by colour - but wow, there are a lot of RS3s


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

A great day out and met some nice people. I'd like to say a big thanks to Dani and John for organising this, hopefully my work commitments will allow me to attend more events next year! 
Fantastic photos Dash [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

davectr said:


> A great day out and met some nice people. I'd like to say a big thanks to Dani and John for organising this, hopefully my work commitments will allow me to attend more events next year!
> Fantastic photos Dash [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Agreed, thanks John and Dani [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Great photos, love the one of me pulling out the pits, can see the rear suspension squashed down and the front looking high


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

davectr said:


> Fantastic photos Dash [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


There's a video on the facebook group of your car.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Dash said:


> Some photos from ADI 2016. Mostly of TT forum, but a few other snaps I took along the way that people might find mildly interesting.


Some great photos there top man, and didn't all of the RS3's look spectacular lined up [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

As above thanks to Dani & John for doing all of the hard work, great day out that just went too quickly 

Warren.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Great photos & jealous I couldn't attend. :mrgreen: 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your support throughout the year. We've again been awarded the top award for communications. Well done everybody 










Keep talking!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Brilliant photos Dash! Nice to meet you and others and put a face to a name. Great to see everyone. It's been fun


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to all for joining us for one of the best days out in the Forum calendar, with special thanks to everyone helping in the battle with the events shelter 

It was great to put faces to names and catch up with "regulars".

The evening do has changed a little with now even more emphasis on Audi than ever before and it's great to see the late Paul Harris' legacy going from strength to strength. I have no doubt that next year's ADI and Award Ceremony will be better still 

Brilliant pictures Dash (or is that --- ---). Sorry, forgot the digits of that special paint code.

Here's to next year's AD  :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Great photos & jealous I couldn't attend. :mrgreen:
> Hoggy.


You need to put next year's ADI in your diary Hoggy


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats to the forum for winning the award again 

Sorry we could not make it due to an unexpected issue I had to go sort out but it looks like it was a fantastic day for all and great photos to reflect that.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

John-H said:


> Thanks to everyone for your support throughout the year. We've again been awarded the top award for communications. Well done everybody


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I didn't take many pictures so here are just a few from me. All taken first thing in the morning when my eyes weren't working just then hence they are all fuzzy but you'll get the idea :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's quite entertaining Dani. I can imagine some musical accompaniment :wink: ...

Some of my pictures ... Click to enlarge


































































































































































































The TT Forum's track session awaits


























Unfortunately the lack of a zoom lens doesn't help unlike Dash's excellent pictures ...


















And our track casualty John with a blown off hose - now fixed!










Dave's car was a bit of an impressive beast on the track and needed some cooling ...










Later at the Swindon Audi reception ...










An immaculate classic ...










Dani is neither shaken nor stirred ...










Mark from Awesome and Dave of the TT Shop can be spotted there ...










Back at Swindon Hilton, Jon Zammett head of Public Relations at Audi UK and the famous David Ingram accompany Ann Harris










The end of an entertaining day results in another accolade for the forum. It's good to see the ADI continue and gain strength. A big thanks to Autometrix for another fabulous event and thanks to everyone who attended on our stand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loads of very good pictures John that capture the feel of the day perfectly 
Only shame was that it was over far too soon.


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Our track session sorry wasn't quick enough to get everyone in the video


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good video, I need to upload mine. Didn't realise I took so long to let you overtake at the start, sorry!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

It's ok it's the first time I've driven this car on track so took me a while to settle in

Then the right pedal was pushed to the floor

Though I'm still breaking far to early and holding it to long


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Same here, although watching my video I definitely got quicker. I could do with some better tyres too, as have cheap 'Excelon' ones fitted by the dealer

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> Good video, I need to upload mine. Didn't realise I took so long to let you overtake at the start, sorry!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Got a couple of clips of you Mark


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It looks so much slower than it felt 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

maff said:


> https://youtu.be/mJfOWOscRBI
> 
> Our track session sorry wasn't quick enough to get everyone in the video


Some good engaging footage there with a "wowa!" moment nicely handled!

Sorry I didn't feel up to joining you guys in the fun. Hopefully next time.



MT-V6 said:


> It looks so much slower than it felt
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Always does seem slower taken from the side of the track on a mobile or small camera - wide field of view, small car big track. Bring able to zoom in and pan is not easy without good equipment. My mobile is useless for this.

For the best sense of speed the in car position with the camera mounted at driver's eye ball level with windscreen filling the view just as your straight ahead eyes see it - is just like being there again on replay. Just a few inches out with too much or two little dashboard in view doesn't engage your brain in the action as well. I had the loan of a video camera a long time ago and spent ages experimenting trying to reproduce convincing rally footage :lol:

Glad you all enjoyed it


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

maff said:


> https://youtu.be/mJfOWOscRBI
> 
> Our track session sorry wasn't quick enough to get everyone in the video


Great video! You caught me - glad that my letting you by is now captured for eternity (M1 HJW). Believe it was entering the start/finish after that when my hose blew off.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Great to have the day captured and posted so quickly! Thanks for encouraging me to do my first track sesh. Shame that blown hose stopped play but it was a good taster and gentle baptism.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have uploaded my video here, it has a couple of others in it, as well as the R8 making me look like I'm reversing!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice video Mark


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> It was a really good day, very lucky with the weather too. *We have no official photos from our session unfortunately*
> 
> Mark (black mk2)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I was taking photos by one of the official photographers so not sure why this is 

...although I did overhear him having a discussion on the radio with another official about how long it's going to take to download 6000 photos or so :lol: Another official turned up a couple of times in a car to pick up the SD cards so hopefully some might turn up eventually.

I'll try to remember to upload my photos this evening. Got a few nice ones but ended up sliping down an embankment during the TT session whilst trying to get closer to the barrier, went arse over tit (or was it arse under legs???  :lol: ) and ended up with my camera lens covered in dew and mud [smiley=bigcry.gif] After cleaning it off I only managed to get a few photos 

(Had a great day by the way  )


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> I have uploaded my video here, it has a couple of others in it, as well as the R8 making me look like I'm reversing!


Thanks for sharing.. white boy came tearing past at a tidy rate of knots towards the end :-O


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Large Package said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a really good day, very lucky with the weather too. *We have no official photos from our session unfortunately*
> ...


After waiting for 40 mins whilst the young lad trawled through all the professional photos we were told they hadn't taken any of our session as the photographer was taking some at the karting event which was also on!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep that's what they told me too!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

I smell BS :x that's a real shame.

Hopefully a few of mine come out ok. It's always difficult to tell on the tiny camera screen. Forgot completely last night to upload them :roll: I'll leave a post-it on my phone so I don't forget but, knowing me...don't hold your breath


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

There was a fella taking photo's just after the chicane by tower courner

Big camera on a tripod well I guess it was photo's anyway


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

I took a lot more but unfortunately a lot of them were out of focus.

If anyone wants the original files drop me a pm with your email and I'll send them over.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some excellent pictures there


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here are the photos I took:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures Mark


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Pics all look great everyone... top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Large Package said:


> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 4
> ...


Is that because you were too busy rolling down the bank? :lol:

Great photos mate, was good to meet you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

davectr said:


> Large Package said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


Yep, nothing to do with my crap photography skills, honest 

:lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Saw some kids hanging about outside the entrance when I left, looks like one of them recorded a lot of cars leaving. Mine's in there briefly (3:41) - it's quite nice to know what your car sounds like from the outside, I only know what mine is like inside. Not the noisiest car, but doesn't sound half-bad.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

davectr said:


> A great day out and met some nice people. ...........................
> Fantastic photos Dash [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 +1 
I'll have to get there earlier next time. 
Maybe even take the car!  :roll: 
And yeah, did get wet on the ride home! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

